# What is your biggest problem right now? Money--Health--Family--Housing



## Lon (Mar 16, 2017)

Everyone has one particular thing going on in their life right now that is a problem, What's Yours?
My one and only problem is my not being able to hear and the isolation created by that problem. Being surrounded with people but not being able to hear them is isolating as is phone calls that you cannot hear or understand and TV without Closed Captioning. At least Forums like this one, texting, email, blogs etc allow me the opportunity to communicate my thoughts and feelings and READ RESPONSES rather than hear them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 16, 2017)

Right at this moment absolutely nothing, but I worry constantly about health insurance and our financial situation in years to come. Lon, I have a hearing problem also.I just got new hearing aids which are wonderful but cost almost $5000.00 No help from medicare or insurance. They tell me they only last about 5 years. I'm 71,I can't afford to lay out that kind of money every five years. I keep hoping that by the next time there will be some kind of insurance available for them. Yes, I am extremely grateful that hearing aids help, I know how hard it is not to hear. Hopefully you can get an implant soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2017)

My only concern is not having anyone close to me that I can rely on in an emergency.

Not a major problem in the grand scheme of things but a constant concern in the back of my mind.


----------



## Lynk (Mar 17, 2017)

Lon and Ruth in Jersey, I have a hearing problem too.  I wear hearing aid which without I cannot hear at all.  With the aids I can hear 80% in my left ear and 40% in my right.  I dread having to buy new ones but may need to soon.  I paid 3,000 for the ones I am wearing now but my hearing has been getting worse lately.  Since I have had these for about 7 years I guess it is time. I just hate the thought of having to pay so much.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 17, 2017)

Lon said:


> Everyone has one particular thing going on in their life right now that is a problem, What's Yours?
> My one and only problem is my not being able to hear and the isolation created by that problem. Being surrounded with people but not being able to hear them is isolating as is phone calls that you cannot hear or understand and TV without Closed Captioning. At least Forums like this one, texting, email, blogs etc allow me the opportunity to communicate my thoughts and feelings and READ RESPONSES rather than hear them.



Why not join some groups who use sign language?
Can you read lips?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 17, 2017)

The Good Lord has blessed both my wife and I with good health.  And, today, we are financially okay.  We still need to be frugal, but should be able to eke our way along.  Our financial advisor says we're okay until age 92.  
What worries me is the evidence that I am growing older.  By the time I play 18 holes of golf, return home and take the dog for 3.5 to 4 mile walk... this old body is toast.  Advil and a good night's sleep seems to allow it to recover.  I used to be able to do physical work all day long.  The body just ain't as young as it once was.
Therein lies my fear.  When will the age deterioration get to the point the only thing that I can accomplish is getting from bed to recliner and back.  So many would give their right arm to have our good health.  Still scary as to what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2017)

I have no big problems right now in any of those areas Lon, but like many others here I sometimes worry about my future health and situation, especially if I ever lose my dear husband who means everything to me.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 17, 2017)

Medical bills. Even after the VA and Medicare pay their share I still have a large deductible to pay, which means I have to watch the other spending.


----------



## CocoGirl (Mar 17, 2017)

All of it. I am really scared of my situation and being alone is not fun.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2017)

I guess I don't have any of those fears (money/health/family/housing) at this point of my life.  I live modestly, healthy enough for a 70 year old, etc.  So I should (and I do) count my blessings.

CocoGirl - I totally agree that being alone is not fun.  That's the only "life issue" I have, and I'm learning to get used to it.  

Mahalo


----------



## CocoGirl (Mar 17, 2017)

I am so happy you have none of these problems. Count your lucky stars..I am 67 and believe me it is horrible.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 17, 2017)

All of the above.


----------



## CocoGirl (Mar 17, 2017)

How do I post a picture ?


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2017)

CocoGirl said:


> How do I post a picture ?



I've been able to do it so it can't be difficult!  If you click on the FAQ tab at the top you can probably figure it out


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

I am trying to save to file for bankruptcy right now.  That should alleviate some of my problems.  I also will be quite alone soon without any close relatives soon.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 18, 2017)

"What is your biggest problem right now? Money--Health--Family--Housing"

I recon I'm an equal opportunity worrier as I am worried about all of those. But on the trusted ol' WORRY-O-METER that ranges from 0 to 10, mine are in the 4 to 6 range... not too bad.


----------



## Raven (Mar 18, 2017)

I have osteoporosis so I worry about breaking bones, especially a hip.
Since my hubby died last September I have to be careful of spending money
and make sure I have enough in chequing to pay all the bills.

My son and grandson live fairly close to me so I don't worry about being alone.
Late this spring I plan to move closer to my son.  I will have a small mini-home 
part way up his driveway.  We will have our own space but be close.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 20, 2017)

my biggest problem is i dont want to drive any more and i cant figure out why ---really there is no place to go-- the few friends i had are gone  or busy with their family---i live in the boon docks with no neighbors to talk to---i live  with my daughter and her husband but they do their own thing--they dont talk to me that much  i cant hear that good and they have to keep repeating--o well i guess this is all in the plan


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

No serious problems.  Just moving a little slower than I used to.  No canes or walkers for this  93YO.

Money no problem unless my mattress catches on fire.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2017)

Twinkles,


Seems like transportation and communication are your biggest issues right now from what you're saying.


If you don't want to drive anymore, it might be good to take a break to figure out why. Once you know why, you can then take steps to fix things or give it up. Do you have Uber in your area even though you're in the "boondocks"?


Is there Senior transportation you can use to go to a Senior Center or a shopping area? Google the name of your town and "senior center".  You can call them for info on rides.


I take it daughter and son in law have no children at home, so no grandchildren to play with but maybe that's not so bad?


Can you get a hearing aid? Or carry a pad and pencil around and get used to asking them to write things down for you. No, it's not silly. It's *important* that you are able to communicate!


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2017)

My biggest problem is my hearing despite the state of the art hearing aids that I have. Each day is a struggle to try and make doctor and other appointments on my cell phone. The cell is better than the land line but I still struggle and it's exhausting having to strain so hard to hear.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 21, 2017)

CocoGirl said:


> All of it. I am really scared of my situation and being alone is not fun.



No, it's not fun. 



Hoot N Annie said:


> CocoGirl - I totally agree that being alone is not fun.  That's the only "life issue" I have, and I'm learning to get used to it.
> 
> Mahalo



I hope you're adjusting to being alone better than I am. I lost my license years ago so that doesn't help and every day is so long and lonely.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2017)

Lon said:


> My biggest problem is my hearing despite the state of the art hearing aids that I have. Each day is a struggle to try and make doctor and other appointments on my cell phone. The cell is better than the land line but I still struggle and it's exhausting having to strain so hard to hear.



My hearing also.  But a tip for the cell phone.  Get a good set of earphones.  Not those earbud things.  The real  mc coy that covers the ears and filters out extraneous noise.  It's a blessing for me on any important calls. Also great for listening to music, radio, and television.  Don't get the wireless ones except for t.v.  Get the kind you can plug into your cell phone.  I bought a set at the dollar store and they are good.  I have two sets.  One I bought at the drug store for about 20 dollars, (a Panasonic).  The other was at the dollar store for about $4.  

On a scale of one to ten.  My biggest worry is money.  Everything keeps going up in price and my car is ready to give up the ghost. But the bus stop is right outside the door and I ride a bike almost every day when the weather is nice and I am handy close to just about everything.  Everyone tells me I should get hearing aids, but I tried them and they didn't really help especially in a noisy environment.  They are not covered under our health care in Canada and they are really, really, expensive.


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> My hearing also.  But a tip for the cell phone.  Get a good set of earphones.  Not those earbud things.  The real  mc coy that covers the ears and filters out extraneous noise.  It's a blessing for me on any important calls. Also great for listening to music, radio, and television.  Don't get the wireless ones except for t.v.  Get the kind you can plug into your cell phone.  I bought a set at the dollar store and they are good.  I have two sets.  One I bought at the drug store for about 20 dollars, (a Panasonic).  The other was at the dollar store for about $4.
> 
> On a scale of one to ten.  My biggest worry is money.  Everything keeps going up in price and my car is ready to give up the ghost. But the bus stop is right outside the door and I ride a bike almost every day when the weather is nice and I am handy close to just about everything.  Everyone tells me I should get hearing aids, but I tried them and they didn't really help especially in a noisy environment.  They are not covered under our health care in Canada and they are really, really, expensive.



I wear hearing aids and can't cover my ears or aids.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2017)

Lon said:


> I wear hearing aids and can't cover my ears or aids.



Check around. There are huge ones that would not interfere with your hearing aids.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2017)

Family, right now.  We both have mothers in their 90's who are increasingly needing help.  Some very hard decisions are going to have to be made soon about his mother....she is going to have to go into a nursing home soon.  Mine is holding fast right now on her own, but I'm not sure I'm emotionally up to another one of the six-week sessions of caring for her that I just went through.


----------

